# excision of buttock mass?



## lindafay1123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Documentation states previous biopsy site of the left buttock was reidentified.  The thick area that was just subcutaneous was reidentified.  the area was prepped and draped in sterile fashion.  A 6x2x1 cm excision was taken down to the muscle.  All the subcutaneous tissue was removed between those 2 points.  there was only muscle left and this was normal.  the tissue was then sent to the pathologist.
I am confused as to if this is 27059 or 27047


----------

